# Novel usage of Post-It notes



## bbloke (Apr 20, 2008)

Too many packs of Post-It notes?  Too much time on your hands?  Why not consider a bit of redecorating...


----------



## Yellowbeard (Apr 21, 2008)

HA that's pretty damn good.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 25, 2008)

Think of the waste this makes.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 25, 2008)

Alternatively, think of it as never being unable to find a bit of paper when on the phone.


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2008)

I have so many post-it blocks...the small yellow guys (never on hand when needed, of course) so I always use old enevelopes to make notes. Figure that one out.


----------

